# My monitor hurts my eyes!!



## dave1701 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, so I said "hell yea" on that other thread about CRT monitors, but this is rediculous now that I think about it.  When I'm done doing anything for more than a couple minutes, my eyes hurt, quite badly.  When I'm writing papers and stuff, I have to look away repeatadly to rest my eyes.  I read there might be a way to help whatever causes the pain.  (refresh rate?)  Any tips?

I'm using a gateway EV700


----------



## ScottALot (Jan 3, 2011)

It's kinda expensive, but I've heard great things about them

http://www.gunnars.com/

Polarized glasses, you can even get prescription ones. Otherwise, maybe turn the contrast down...


----------



## kobaj (Jan 3, 2011)

I think Dave's problem is with the refresh rate. Pending what windows you're running you can usually right click > change resolution > advanced options > monitor > refresh rate (uncheck the box). I personally use 75 hz on CRTs and my eyes are good. I've heard some people can't go below 85. Just as long as you're not running 60 (terrible for your eyes on CRTs!)

Otherwise go into your CRTs settings and change the contrast/brightness to be lower.


----------



## Nanobyte (Jan 3, 2011)

Why not do the obvious - turn the brightness down.  Most people seem to have their monitors set for playing dvds which are inherently dark (at levels for old TVs).  At that brightness word processing and spreadsheets require sunglasses.  I have my CRT at 1/4 brightness so office apps are fine.  If you normally work in bright light you would have to go brighter.

You should take regular breaks regardless.  Recent reports show that people are going deaf due to mp3 players and short-sighted squinting at mobile phone screens and PCs.


----------



## Bacon (Jan 3, 2011)

ScottALot said:


> It's kinda expensive, but I've heard great things about them
> 
> http://www.gunnars.com/



I can vouch for that. Wear mine every day. Helps tons.


----------



## awildgoose (Jan 4, 2011)

Another thing that was in another thread, there was a link on how to put your monitor. I will search and see if I can find it but I can still tell you.
This should still work with CRT's.
Don't have the monitor at eye level, sit higher than your monitor and have it up at an angle (still should work with crt).
It's due to your eyes naturally look down instead of straight or something, so keeping them straight strains the muscles or something.

I will try and find the link again it really helped.


----------



## tossy (Jan 4, 2011)

kobaj said:


> I think Dave's problem is with the refresh rate. Pending what windows you're running you can usually right click > change resolution > advanced options > monitor > refresh rate (uncheck the box). I personally use 75 hz on CRTs and my eyes are good. I've heard some people can't go below 85. Just as long as you're not running 60 (terrible for your eyes on CRTs!)
> 
> Otherwise go into your CRTs settings and change the contrast/brightness to be lower.



Earlier I also faced the same problem and using this my eyes are safe now....click > change resolution > advanced options > monitor > refresh rate (uncheck the box).


----------



## dave1701 (Jan 4, 2011)

My montor can't do over 70 hz


----------



## jowdan3006 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mine couldn't either, in order to you have to put the resolution down, i had to change mine from 1280*1024 to 1152*864 and now i can use 75Hz. You can really notice the difference, it isn't all kinda shaky or fuzzy any more.


----------



## mrjack (Jan 4, 2011)

Definitely try to set the refresh rate above 60Hz. I'm one of those that kobaj referred to and when I still used CRTs, I had to have them set to 85Hz or my eyes would ache after a very short while.

So either find a way to raise the refresh rate (lower the resolution like jowdan3006 suggested) or get an LCD monitor.


----------



## Dystopia (Jan 4, 2011)

Refresh right, contrast, brightness, all attribute to that. Also, I'm not sure what it's called, I guess the brilliance maybe, will change this too. I went my brothers house, took my PS3, and we played Stardust HD. Got no problem playing this on my screen. But on his TV, my eyes were burning.


----------



## DaveB (Jan 7, 2011)

My eyes are shot, A few years ago I was on the comp like 16hrs a day. Eyes hurt bad, soon everything was blurry. Went to the doctor he said i had 20/20 vision but a problem with focus, Gave me glasses to wear. Now i have to always wear reading glasses, Even outside things are not clear. Doctor said prolonged viewing the Monitor will cause issues with your eyes. I now agree 100% "Cant live with it, Cant live without it"


----------

